# List your NEWS Channel



## gunash (Dec 4, 2008)

Ppl should come out with some list of news channels that should be banned in INDIA.

Also when listing the name of the channel, pls provide your hattered statement in one or two sentences...so then it will picturize the situvation on which it was broadcasted..

starting from SOUTH ZONE ... 

SUN NEWS....which shows only Karunanithi and Maran Family get to gether parties on thr home sweet home during the Mumbai Terrorist Attack...

Chain your channels pls...


----------



## mrintech (Dec 4, 2008)

INDIA TV. they show illogical, non-sense and unscientific information and misguide audience.

Like discovery of large human skeleton (which was a PS Trick)... earth will destroy due to Hadron Collider  etc. etc. Complete non-sense NEWS channel. Always showing BABA, Tantra SAADHNA etc. etc.

Literally sucks. Discovery channel will bang it's head after watching India TV


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 4, 2008)

*INDIA TV* no questions.

I nominate them for Filmfare Award for best Screenplay


----------



## mrintech (Dec 4, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> *INDIA TV* no questions.
> 
> I nominate them for Filmfare Award for best Screenplay


*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## vilas_patil (Dec 4, 2008)

India Tv +1


----------



## confused!! (Dec 4, 2008)

India TV+2


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 4, 2008)

Haven't watched any news channel for a long time.

I think all channels except NDTV 24x7 and DD News should be banned. 

Every news that the correspondents(esp Hindi channels) get is breaking news and is EXCLUSIVE. Same set of videos are shown infinite number of times for the whole day. The script stays the same even if it's live telecast. So I prefer to not watch them at all.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 4, 2008)

India Tv again. Will some terrorist please bomb this retarded channel's offices?!


----------



## mrintech (Dec 4, 2008)

^^


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Dec 4, 2008)

All channels have shown idiotic content some day or the other except CNN IBN. That news channel rulez. I've never seen a more.... well.... crisp presentation of to-the-point news material. That channel pwnz all! Moreover, its an international channel and gets there first where it matters.

As for INDIA TV, me and my friends always keep sharing jokes like "Do you remember ? Once India TV had started hooting the siren about an email full of warnings from terrorists they had recieved? That was a laugh worth watching! Of course, I never believed!" etc.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 4, 2008)

alexanderthegreat said:


> All channels have shown idiotic content some day or the other except CNN IBN. That news channel rulez. I've never seen a more.... well.... crisp presentation of to-the-point news material. That channel pwnz all! *Moreover, its an international channel *and gets there first where it matters.



No it's not an international channel, just a partnership between TV18 network and Turner(CNN)



> CNN-IBN is a partnership between Global Broadcast News (GBN), a Network18 Company, and Turner International (Turner) in India


----------



## Most Wanted (Dec 4, 2008)

Lo bhai most wanted aa gaya. I think the DD News channel need to be ban.  Reasions:         1. They are so lazy to cover latest news.  2. Ek baar hindi ek bar angrezee, ho gai news. 3. Not any single detailed news, just overview..  4. Only try to copy AAZ TAK- ek bogus channel. Thankyou.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 4, 2008)

CNN - IBN Rockz


----------



## Ron (Dec 4, 2008)

News channels in India literally sucks.....They show the same news for infinite no of times........
Its better to read news in the net rather than watchin tht idiot box!

Guys which site provides best news newsletter?


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 4, 2008)

^^*news.google.co.in/


----------



## TeChRocK (Dec 4, 2008)

india tv so much fun


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 19, 2008)

Wht abt headlines today guys. . I agre e d wid india tv. . N dat news 24 sucks in dr program target during dat mumbai incidnt dy say da terorist stayd dr in da name of waiter . , sht news. .


----------



## nikhilpai (Dec 19, 2008)

All Hindi News Channels with the exception of NDTV India should be banned


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 19, 2008)

Any1 c m acrs 2 wht i ws mentng


----------



## chooza (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree with nikeel. NDTV India is best.


----------



## latino_ansari (Dec 22, 2008)

AAJ TAK  .....
It just sux...
it shows only crap...


----------



## mrintech (Dec 22, 2008)

latino_ansari said:


> AAJ TAK  .....
> It just sux...
> it shows only crap...


*AAJ TAK Sabse Tez*

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 22, 2008)

None, Even if there is a lousy channel, it still gets the same rights from our constitution which is available to the 'so called' good news channel. I do not think there is any good news channel in India, not even a single one but we still have the Freedom of Expression which can not be taken away.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 22, 2008)

IndiaTV, and
<almost all hindi news channel>

Chandal Yoog! 
Bagti lungoti ka bhoot or the other way around. 
Tigers' ka pyaar. 
Aliens invasion indian cows unsecured. 
Physics theories, bio, astronomy talk-chat by Son-Of-the-Baba. 
2012. 
Bagwhan ahe durte pe, aur IndiaTV per apna proof dene. 
Yamraaj ke kute rahte hai iss gufa me. 
Sai Baba ka chamtekar. 
Self-claimed and made-up chamtekari place and stories. 
You better hide under your bed! zomg!11
Mahiii Dhoni ne katai baal
cricket is our religion - doesn't matter if it kills other talent.
Amir yuhe ganje ghajini ke liye
India superpower and superior w00tw00t
Economy hoi down, now let's get advice by the Babas about the future 
Mahaanruth mahakaal akaal chamtekar her bhimari ka bhimar 
- Duniya ke boje hai ye.

+ all these news at prime time. Not to mention they're completely irresponsible at much more serious issues like India-Pakistan, they declare war in no time.

I've no idea why they put all these bullcrap, like if we're all 3 year old, at least these news amuses a kid to an extent. 

You can't really blame that there's nothing to show, you CAN make programme on something sensible and logical backing up with something creditable - Global warming (not the end of world), climate change, research projects, endanger animal species of India, ground reality of DL CMW, continuing gap between south and north India for a lie, religion made-up laws, argument on something productive topic (not if am I an avatar of God or not) and the list can go on. 
At least this will help as a matter of awareness of what is happening in India, not what happened to a american girl who used a shampoo and got a side effect. 

I actually hate the indian mass media in general, not just limited to news. They're all so full of themselves and ignores the reality.


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 23, 2008)

How many of you watch the actual news? I do watch market news regularly, but off late, as the scene is not so juicy, I find myself appreciating the pretty news-readers.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2008)

News Entertainment channels

IndiaTv (chichora TV)
Aaj Tak (parso tak)
Star News (war news)
Zee News (ohh news)


----------



## mrintech (Dec 23, 2008)

*ZEE TV* mein kabse NEWS aane laga?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 23, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *ZEE TV* mein kabse NEWS aane laga?



yeh toh mujhe bhi nahi pata waise bhi Zee TV aur Zee News mein kya difference hai dono hi Ekta ke daily soaps pe based hai.

"yeh khabar humne aap ko sabse pehle di bhooliyegaa mat chahe aap apni dawaaii lene bhool jaaye par yeh baat mat bhooliyegaa kyunki Zee news ki TRP ka sawaal hai yaar"


----------



## mrintech (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## mayanks_098 (Dec 24, 2008)

India TV
Aaj Tak
STAR News
ZEE News
Headlines Today (Aaj Tak's english cousin)


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 24, 2008)

Everything

Indian Media Suxx and have no regulation


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not sure which news channel was it but i think it was IndiaTV. I was just surfing channels and i saw this news channel where they were showing "Bandar aur bili ka pyaar" and i was like "WTF" LOL!!


----------



## nix (Dec 25, 2008)

indian news channels: none are good. 
BBC, CNN are better. 
indian news channel sound and look like masala stuff.. the background music is just too much in indian news channels.. sad music for sad occasions and annoying stuff like that. plus they cant speak proper english.. even the famous ones like arnab. their english is fast and loud but not clear. the onsite correspondents have the worst english. they tend to scream into the mic. they keep adding aaaaa into their sentences like-
" ARNAB... AAAA... THE PM JUST ADDRESSED THE MEDIA AND AAA HE SAID HE CONDEMNS TERRORISM AND AAAA.. TERRORISM MUST BE STOPPED AAA.. WE WILL FIGHT TERRORISM AAA.." 
they should take a cue from foreign channels and speak like that. you dont need to have a foreign accent. you only have to speak slow and clear.


----------



## chooza (Dec 25, 2008)

nix said:


> indian news channels: none are good.
> BBC, CNN are better.
> indian news channel sound and look like masala stuff.. the background music is just too much in indian news channels.. sad music for sad occasions and annoying stuff like that. plus they cant speak proper english.. even the famous ones like arnab. their english is fast and loud but not clear. the onsite correspondents have the worst english. they tend to scream into the mic. they keep adding aaaaa into their sentences like-
> " ARNAB... AAAA... THE PM JUST ADDRESSED THE MEDIA AND AAA HE SAID HE CONDEMNS TERRORISM AND AAAA.. TERRORISM MUST BE STOPPED AAA.. WE WILL FIGHT TERRORISM AAA.."
> they should take a cue from foreign channels and speak like that. you dont need to have a foreign accent. you only have to speak slow and clear.


R u in India. Its pity that we stress on speaking English. When  u compare, had you ever seen any BBC or CNN correospondent is reporting in Arabic, Malay or Hindi. They speak inh their national language, not an external language, and see, wheir we are. We feel rpoud to speak in english whether its correct or not. Infact in Assembly, they speak english.If they sneez, it will also in english tone.


----------



## nix (Dec 26, 2008)

chooza said:


> R u in India. Its pity that we stress on speaking English. When  u compare, had you ever seen any BBC or CNN correospondent is reporting in Arabic, Malay or Hindi. They speak inh their national language, not an external language, and see, wheir we are. We feel rpoud to speak in english whether its correct or not. Infact in Assembly, they speak english.If they sneez, it will also in english tone.



english is the language the whole world speaks. if you can speak proper english, you can impress a lotta ppl and it will surely take you places and will give you a boost in confidence. im pro english and that doesnt mean am anti-any other language. if you dont want to speak in english, thats fine. but when you do, its gotta be good. you know why we have an edge(the only one, that is) over china? coz we speak english( they're closing the gap). there is this wrong sense of patriotism and regionalism that is prevailing in india, and that is, if you speak in english, you're not patriotic. that is just wrong. i got nothing against other languages. just letting you know the importance of english...


----------



## chooza (Dec 26, 2008)

nix said:


> english is the language the whole world speaks. if you can speak proper english, you can impress a lotta ppl and it will surely take you places and will give you a boost in confidence. im pro english and that doesnt mean am anti-any other language. if you dont want to speak in english, thats fine. but when you do, its gotta be good. you know why we have an edge(the only one, that is) over china? coz we speak english( they're closing the gap). there is this wrong sense of patriotism and regionalism that is prevailing in india, and that is, if you speak in english, you're not patriotic. that is just wrong. i got nothing against other languages. just letting you know the importance of english...


Who say that English is the language the whole world speak? Just visit, Gulf countries,or east asian countries, thry do not speak english as we do, infact if their natiional representive give any speech outside their country, they give in their own language, and one has to have a interpreter to understand.Yes, In BPO, we are excelling, becoz, we are having neutral accent, its not that we speak good english?Secondly, if the person is having qualities, he do not need the support of any language. When peoples from outside come to India, they again speak their language, not hindi or urdu or any else.My point is if the correspondants of Indian news channel start giving report in hindi, it will be more effective, cover more audience and have a good impact.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 26, 2008)

*www.cnn.com/video/live/live.html?stream=stream1



*^^^

Better go for CNN International *


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 30, 2008)

some of the hindi channels promote superstitions & stuff...i remember once in star news there was a news article about black magic & all..wtf man...Star news,india tv should seriously be banned...NDTV & CNN-IBN rock..among hindi ones...erm..tried to watch some but the quality of news seems bad...


----------



## chooza (Dec 31, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> some of the hindi channels promote superstitions & stuff...i remember once in star news there was a news article about black magic & all..wtf man...Star news,india tv should seriously be banned...NDTV & CNN-IBN rock..among hindi ones...erm..tried to watch some but the quality of news seems bad...



i too watch only NDTV and CNN-IBn,times Now only, Earlier VOi ws also goodbut now, it's crap.STAR-Tv, Zee news and others are simply waste and should be banned, They just spread nonsence.


----------



## lalitnagda (Jan 1, 2009)

aaj tak  for me


----------



## udaydeep_1990 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well India TV definitely deserves a beating. As I write now, they are giving driving tips in the winter like clean your windshield with a cloth, etc. How genius.   

They have their one and only prediction consultant, who looks more like a black magic tantrik to me, who, everytime just juggles the predicttions of different rashis without changing even a single word. Phew.


And the best scrutiny     of theirs has to be their money mending ways.

They simply gather comedy footage of shows like comedy circus season 1, season 2, kaante ki takkar, raju haazir ho....... sort them out based upon their own fictitious teams,  .......  air the footage of every person, be it 2yrd old season or the latest......and then ask the viewers to vote for those whom they would like to promote to the semis, quarters, etc in their own India TV virtual comedy competition. Bhai 2 saal pehle season 1 ke liye vote kiya tha, winner bhi choose ho gaya tha, ab phir se jeete we khiladi ko jeetane ke liye vote do ? waah !


aaah but they do excel in one thing that no other news channel does :  giving more footage to really crappy ads, rather than to the headlines (which are actually even more crappy).


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 2, 2009)

*"aaj Aapki Aankhen Phat Jaayengi...

Aaj Aap So Nahin Paayenge! Aap Ke Rongte Khade Ho Jaayenge! 

Kya Aap Duniya Ke Sabse Bade Ajgar Se Surakshit Hai???

India Tv Ke Camera Pe Aaya Ajgar!

Yeh Ajgar Aasmaan Me Rehta Hai...! Ye Ajgar Aap Ko Kha Sakta Hai..!

Yeh Ajgar Rang Badalta Hai! ... Yeh Shaitaan Ka Doosra Naam Hai!

Yeh Duniya Tabaah Kar Sakta Hai..."*

Wat The Hell.... India Tv Sucks Bigtime!


----------



## mrintech (Jan 3, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## saurabh_93 (Jan 3, 2009)

its obvious the worst news channel is india tv which should be banned as soon as possible. it shows unscientific things only.they are making indians fools.I seen many people watching it eagerly.Even in our school teacher was terrified when she saw the news about the cern.they are making us fools and all superstitious watch the channel. Ibn 7 is also on the same path.I feel only NDTV channel is fine.this forum has everything which i hatred about india tv.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 4, 2009)

I am against banning India TV. I mean, they atleast provide some entertainment when there is nothing to do . Its more funny than some CN cartoons lol.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 4, 2009)

jal_desai said:


> *"aaj Aapki Aankhen Phat Jaayengi...
> 
> Aaj Aap So Nahin Paayenge! Aap Ke Rongte Khade Ho Jaayenge!
> 
> ...


From where you get these Dialogues?  Have you learnt them by heart?


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2009)

^^lol


----------



## Mystic (Jan 4, 2009)

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_6bZsT68m8Yw/SNyJsBuCa8I/AAAAAAAAAR0/2qdIkF0_W-I/S240/Image004.jpg
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_6bZsT68m8Yw/SP3GwM5X7RI/AAAAAAAAAes/CKkgtWTRnjY/S240/kapde+ka+bhootaaa.jpg
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_6bZsT68m8Yw/SP8i_AE5Z-I/AAAAAAAAAe0/QynN_DAx9TQ/S240/076+India+TV+indiatv+.jpg
*stupidindiatv.blogspot.com/

someone should keep the recording on the IndiaTV all day in the year, would be a great laughing stock for everyone.


----------



## chooza (Jan 5, 2009)

Mystic said:


> *1.bp.blogspot.com/_6bZsT68m8Yw/SNyJsBuCa8I/AAAAAAAAAR0/2qdIkF0_W-I/S240/Image004.jpg
> *3.bp.blogspot.com/_6bZsT68m8Yw/SP3GwM5X7RI/AAAAAAAAAes/CKkgtWTRnjY/S240/kapde+ka+bhootaaa.jpg
> *3.bp.blogspot.com/_6bZsT68m8Yw/SP8i_AE5Z-I/AAAAAAAAAe0/QynN_DAx9TQ/S240/076+India+TV+indiatv+.jpg
> *stupidindiatv.blogspot.com/
> ...



Good Collection Bro.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 5, 2009)

Mystic said:


> *1.bp.blogspot.com/_6bZsT68m8Yw/SNyJsBuCa8I/AAAAAAAAAR0/2qdIkF0_W-I/S240/Image004.jpg
> *3.bp.blogspot.com/_6bZsT68m8Yw/SP3GwM5X7RI/AAAAAAAAAes/CKkgtWTRnjY/S240/kapde+ka+bhootaaa.jpg
> *3.bp.blogspot.com/_6bZsT68m8Yw/SP8i_AE5Z-I/AAAAAAAAAe0/QynN_DAx9TQ/S240/076+India+TV+indiatv+.jpg
> 
> ...


  

Great Blog: **stupidindiatv.blogspot.com/ *


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 16, 2009)

Nowadays after the Mumbai attacks, the BREAKING NEWS CHANNEL INDIA TV has got something to keep the people of India attached to it. I am posting the breaking news I know. 1. Kashab ki 30 din ke baad ki photo - kashab the terrorist caught at the Mumbai attacks was kept in a high profile prison. I don't know how to take a photo of them. I think it is a crap. It shows two same photos of which one has got beard and other doesn't. I think the beard is sketched on him and that made it a breaking news. 2. Obama ne kaise apna President banne ka jashan manaya. It showed all the celebs and their dances and discussed how to imitate them. 3. Pakistan ke muh pe aath thappar. (Slap Slap Slap Slap Slap Slap Slap Slap) all accompanied by a sound effect i.e. THASSSS. It only showed the same thing but found out other means of displaying it. 4. Obama ka secret suitcase. India TV has figured out somehow(don't know which source) that it contains the code to destroy the world. 5. WHAT is TALIBAN(Showing the same breaking news 5 times at different times a day) I think when they don't get anything to show they make their own news or their already made crap at different times a day. In one show it interviewed with AAMIR about his film Ghajini(aout body building and all) all in a laughing and peaceful manner and a day after... BREAKING NEWS Aamir ne hamse jhuth kaha. Ghajini memento ka rip hai How can a news channel be of such type. I think these crap channels should be wiped out and BTW did you hear the news reporter insulting the cricketers when they loose a match. It was really........... pathetic. ahem ok continue Hey did you see the breaking news 2000 saal se zinda laash and another one ROHIT SHARMA NE APNE PARIVAR KE SAATH AARTI ME BHAAG LIYA. Crappy real crappy stuff lol!!! Will get an award in Greatest Comedy Channel!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 16, 2009)

IndiaTV (ghatiyapane mein iska koi baap nahi hai ) :- 
Dhyan se dekhiye yeh wohi Ajmal Kasaab hai jise mumbai ki police uske ghar se bulwaa leti hai jab bhi usey Kasaab ka photosession karwana hota hai.Dhyan se dekhiye Ajmal Kasaab ki aankh ke upar ek baar aur dekhiye phir se dekhiye uski aankh ke upar jo makeup laga hai us sey saaf pata chalta hai ke yeh Ajmal Kasaab ko uske ghar se uthaa ke le aate hai aur iski pictures leke media mein de dete hai.



jal_desai said:


> *"aaj Aapki Aankhen Phat Jaayengi...
> 
> Aaj Aap So Nahin Paayenge! Aap Ke Rongte Khade Ho Jaayenge!
> 
> ...




Aapke kamre mein koi hai jo aapko aankhein phaar phaar ke dekh raha hai.Woh aapke peechle janam ki biwi bhi ho sakti hai ya phir koi kaamwali jiske mahine ki tankhwaa aap free ka ladoo samajh ke khaa gaye thay.


----------



## Nuxer (Feb 17, 2009)

Asianet News.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 17, 2009)

India TV the "BELIEVE IT OR NOT" channel


----------



## Rohit Setia (Feb 19, 2009)

India Tv shld be banned....

Becz i saw a news where they showed Himesh Reshamiya cartoon and an alien's spaceship ...They showed aliens r coming to take Himesh along with them as songs n tunes of himesh r sent through satellites in space n aliens r liking them...

N more stupid half n hour program they show...

Ban Them..................


----------

